# wotofo vapours



## MoneymanVape (10/6/17)

Hi, any vender getting this rda in stock any time?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/6/17)

Thread moved to the "Who has stock" subforum

@MoneymanVape , please remember that vendors are not allowed to repsond to stock requests in the general threads of the forum, where this was originally posted


----------



## daniel craig (10/6/17)

https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-serpent-bf-rda-by-wotofo

This looks similar to the Wotofo Serpent BF RDA. You might wanna check it out and see. It's pretty much exact other than the logo being different.


----------



## MoneymanVape (11/6/17)

the thing is the serpent is a bf rda


----------

